# What's HOT and what's NOT?



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not. 

I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended :biggrin: ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.

I'll start.

*What is HOT:*

1. '59 Impala convertibles and coupes.
2. '74-'76 Caprice convertible and coupes.
3. '61 Impala convertibles and coupes.
4. Straight 2-bar knock-offs.
5. Moonroofs
6. Pinstriping and Patterns.
7. 13" Knock-off.
8. A-arms extended more than 1".
9. OG accessories.
10. Chrome everything.
11. Candies and Pearles.
12. Premium Sportway 5.20's (if you can find them).

*What's NOT:*

1. 4-doors listed on the *HOT* list.
2. Pop-up sunroofs.
3. Straight 2-bar knock-offs with hole in the middle.
4. Factory original paint (this'll be debated).
5. A-arms not being extended.

These were just a few thing that I could think of that I've seen so far this year. Please add your *HOTS* and *NOTS*.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 05:18 PM
> *I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not.
> 
> I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended :biggrin: ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.
> ...


unless the car is factory
OG then factory paint is cool but doing it on purpose is still the same as lifting and slapping rims on a stock car.


----------



## J P (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll tell you what is FUCKING GAY!!!!!!!!! 4-DOOR HATERS


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.

Whats not:
Rushing and half assing things due to pressure from your car club because they say you must have a car for the upcoming show season.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

HOT: COLORED RIMS 13 OR 14'S

NOT: GOLD WHEELS


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J P_@May 23 2005, 05:37 PM
> *I'll tell you what is FUCKING GAY!!!!!!!!! 4-DOOR HATERS
> [snapback]3174494[/snapback]​*


agreed thay need to let that shit go


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

*What's HOT:*

Continental kits with a knock-off wire wheel in it.

*What's NOT:*

That same style Continental kit on a '60's era Impala.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

hot= interior to match your paint Not= white vinyl


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


wow that sound a little personal.... :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 05:18 PM
> *I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not.
> 
> I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended :biggrin: ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.
> ...


# 8 wehats hot about having big ass a arms either means you gonna ruin tires in no time if you got a good frame. or you didnt do your frame right and are bowing the tires back out with jacked up a arms :thumbsdown:


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

there seems to be a huge trend in colored wheels lately, i rember even back in 2000 etc, i never saw colored wheels anywhere.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

?????? i think he means people that like that hopper look..


whats not hot. is extending upper and lowers..more than one inch...and not having a hopper


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 06:31 PM
> *?????? i think he means people that like that hopper look..
> whats not hot. is extending upper and lowers..more than one inch...and not having a hopper
> [snapback]3174699[/snapback]​*


lol the cali bumperless look aint hot either be a man and hop a whole car.

80s bumper kits on late model cars


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 23 2005, 07:27 PM
> *# 8  wehats hot about having big ass a arms either means you gonna ruin tires in no time if you got a good frame. or you didnt do your frame right and are bowing the tires back out with jacked up a arms :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3174681[/snapback]​*


guess it a god thing that 155 80 13's are only 20 a pop down at the tire shop.
:uh:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

IMO chain steering wheels and dingle balls ... along with CHANDILEERS(CANDELABRAS)... AND FULL I MEAN FULL CRUSH VELVET interiors are not hot anymore.. tat just my opinion though


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J P_@May 23 2005, 05:37 PM
> *I'll tell you what is FUCKING GAY!!!!!!!!! 4-DOOR HATERS
> [snapback]3174494[/snapback]​*


THERE JUST MAD CAUSE WE GOT MORE CAR THEN THEY DO 

4 DOOR HATERS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: non piston single pump on the bumper

NOT: same set up on a piston pump car not hittin bumper


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumpercaprice_@May 23 2005, 05:46 PM
> *THERE JUST MAD CAUSE WE GOT MORE CAR THEN  THEY DO
> 
> 4 DOOR HATERS  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3174760[/snapback]​*


not really cuz my 2 door coupe is the same size as a 4door 90 brougham...lol...but yeah i agree people shouldnt have on four doors.....


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I know a lot of the traditionalists will hate this but 5.20s are on my list of NOT HOT. Also include chain steering wheels, overextended a-arms on street cars, and cars with dull paint jobs w/the wheels powdercoated the same dull ugly color. Also custom interiors where the seats have no padding. HOT: candied bellies, tweed/leather interiors, fuel injected motors, and tastefully done murals.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@May 23 2005, 07:01 PM
> *I know a lot of the traditionalists will hate this but 5.20s are on my list of NOT HOT. Also include chain steering wheels, overextended a-arms on street cars, and cars with dull paint jobs w/the wheels powdercoated the same dull ugly color. Also custom interiors where the seats have no padding. HOT: candied bellies, tweed/leather interiors, fuel injected motors, and tastefully done murals.
> [snapback]3174828[/snapback]​*


  billet cut steering wheels and banjo wheels HOT glass wheels NOT


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@May 23 2005, 06:01 PM
> *I know a lot of the traditionalists will hate this but 5.20s are on my list of NOT HOT. Also include chain steering wheels, overextended a-arms on street cars, and cars with dull paint jobs w/the wheels powdercoated the same dull ugly color. Also custom interiors where the seats have no padding. HOT: candied bellies, tweed/leather interiors, fuel injected motors, and tastefully done murals.
> [snapback]3174828[/snapback]​*


i agree with the tastefully


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: old school set ups.....PESCO!!!

NOT HOT: 16 inch and above coilunder set ups


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@May 23 2005, 06:13 PM
> *HOT: old school set ups.....PESCO!!!
> 
> NOT HOT: 16 inch and above coilunder set ups
> [snapback]3174850[/snapback]​*


once again only MY OPINION..

SHAVED FIREWALLS - HOT ASS FUCK

SHAVED FIREWALLS WITH A CHROME SHEET METAL COVERING THE WHOLE DEF NOT HOT AT ALL


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

hot: keeping it real OG
not: faking the funk SS

HOT: body modifications beyond euro clips
NOT: stock with a clip


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 04:59 PM
> *What's HOT:
> 
> Continental kits with a knock-off wire wheel in it.
> ...


Now where did I see a '6os Impala with a Caddie continental kit at? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 10:15 PM
> *once again only MY OPINION..
> 
> SHAVED FIREWALLS - HOT ASS FUCK
> ...



thats the truth right there.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

not: stickers of any kind
hot: painted Club Logo on Trunk


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 23 2005, 08:21 PM
> *not: stickers of any kind
> hot: painted Club Logo on Trunk
> [snapback]3174905[/snapback]​*



....TRUUCHA STICKER ON MY BACK WINDOW :uh: 

HOT: real club plaques

NOT: new bootys with big stickers on their windows


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
Skirts on phat cars.

Whats not:
Skirts on fat girls.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

on caprices
Hot: Boxes
Not: Bubble


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

not hot.... SPONSER STICKERS ON CARS...only hot when you are getting paid for it..buy that actual sponsor



NOT - THEME CARS.....everyone that cruises the shaw or lives in LA knows what im talking about


NOT HOT...LAMBO DOORS ON CIVICS...

NOT HOT...DRIVING WITH THE DOORS OPEN


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
People paying dues, earning their stripes in the lowriding game.

Whats not:
People who get their first set of rims and hydraulics and become an "INSTANT OG".... also known as the "ADD WATER RIDER".


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 06:32 PM
> *Whats hot:
> People paying dues, earning their stripes in the lowriding game.
> 
> ...


wtf????lol


whats not.. people that have only owned one car ...and never put actual work into there car.....EVERYTHING IS PAID FOR AT THE SHOP...YET THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDERS.....


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: been lowridin since i was seven

NOT HOT: newbies owning shops and doin it for the money


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
Lowriding video producers that make their money off lowriding and actually own a lowrider.

Whats not:
Lowriding video producers that make their money off lowriding but dont own a lowrider.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: MY REGAL FOR SALE

NOT HOT: YOU NOT BUYING IT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 23 2005, 06:21 PM
> *hot= interior to match your paint Not= white vinyl
> [snapback]3174653[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@May 23 2005, 09:44 PM
> *HOT: MY REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> NOT HOT: YOU NOT BUYING IT
> [snapback]3175076[/snapback]​*


LOL, now thats funny. :cheesy:


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: k-5 fully convertible

NOT HOT: making any vehicle convertible without a working top of some sort


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@May 23 2005, 09:17 PM
> *hot: keeping it real OG
> not: faking the funk SS
> 
> ...



elaborate on this....

keeping it real og


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: completely done up rides with every aspect touched..
suspension, guts, system,paint..etc..the total package


not: citics who say this and that about cars and still build bicycles
...to top that dont have a car

...22+ on a classic
...17" standards on non fwd


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

u know whats hot



















updated coupes and bro's


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

whats hot... PEOPLE THAT BUILD THERE CARS FOR THEM and dont give a fuck about what other people say


WHATS NOT....people that worry about lists like this


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 10:09 PM
> *whats hot... PEOPLE THAT BUILD THERE CARS FOR THEM and dont give a fuck about what other people say
> WHATS NOT....people that worry about lists like this
> [snapback]3175376[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: well said


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot...leafing of all kind


not...gold paint marker, gold rocker sticker....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: good one :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2005, 08:13 PM
> *hot...leafing of all kind
> not...gold paint marker,  gold rocker sticker....
> [snapback]3175400[/snapback]​*


lol hey fuck you i know alot of people that used to do that shit..............IN THE 80's...lolthats a good one


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: COLORED RIMS

NOT HOT: PRIMERED RIMS TO MATCH YOUR CAR


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

hot: alpine in dash tvs
not hot: $85 ebay monitors flip downs etc.


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

whats NOT.... FULL DESIGNER FABRIC INTERIORS....


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Hott: Wearing your new *RHYDERS STREET WEAR *gear 
:biggrin: 


Not: Gap


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 23 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Hott: Wearing your new RHYDERS STREET WEAR gear
> :biggrin:
> Not: Gap
> [snapback]3175449[/snapback]​*


asshole..... how did i know you where gonna say that sooner or later...now send me a free shirt....so i can be HOTT...lol


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 11:26 PM
> *asshole..... how did i know you where gonna say that sooner or later...now send me a free shirt....so i can be HOTT...lol
> [snapback]3175466[/snapback]​*



:0 :roflmao: Being hott is not free.... :biggrin: lol


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@May 23 2005, 08:33 PM
> *:0  :roflmao:  Being hott is not free.... :biggrin: lol
> [snapback]3175494[/snapback]​*


why did i know that was coming...lol


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 11:48 PM
> *why did i know that was coming...lol
> [snapback]3175515[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: at least you know whats hott!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


 i'll second that jason i've been working on my duece for a few years now and don't want to half ass anything either.


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

sorry double post


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot:...being able to log in

not: getting the board message


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

HOT taking low lows out on the week end :biggrin: 

NOT have to work though the week day :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: custom paint jobs

not: spray painted patterns

...flakes over stock paint
...non painted door jams/lids


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: layitlow.com

not: magazines who cant hang


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

*What's HOT:*

Real knock-off wire wheels(Dayton, McLean, Zenith).

*What's NOT:*

Bootlegged, fly-by-night wire wheel companies.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Whats hot:
> People paying dues, earning their stripes in the lowriding game.
> 
> ...


Amen brother! Amen!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

*What's HOT:*

People responding to this list.

*What's NOT:*

People not responding.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

hot: building your own lowrider
not: buying somebody elses

hot: 4 13s wrapped in 4 white walls
not: 4 13s wrapped in 1 white wall and 3 balc walls


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

*What's HOT:*

A fully wrapped and moldes frame.

*What's NOT:*

Using diamond-plate to wrap a frame.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

*What's HOT:*

The lowriding community coming together to give a young man his wish ("Chago" R.I.P.).

*What's NOT:*

The mistrust, hatred and bickering amongst lowriders.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition+May 23 2005, 11:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hot: building what YOU want...

not: trying to fit in with OTHERS...


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:38 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

whats hot

DRIVING YOUR CAR EVERYWHERE

whats not

TRAILER QUEENS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 07:18 PM
> *3. Straight 2-bar knock-offs with hole in the middle.
> [snapback]3174405[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





Hot: Small tires on a lowrider

Not: Big balloon tires on a "lowrider"


Hot: Having an opinion on whats hot

Not: Calling people haters for having their own opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 11:53 PM
> *What's HOT:
> 
> Real knock-off wire wheels(Dayton, McLean, Zenith).
> ...



exactly.... I hate fake wire wheels......


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

i didn't know lowriding was trendy :dunno: 

there shouldn't be a hot and not list


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@May 24 2005, 10:02 AM
> *i didn't know lowriding was trendy  :dunno:
> 
> there shouldn't be a hot and not list
> [snapback]3176916[/snapback]​*



I think it's meant more along the lines of Do's and Dont's :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 10:53 PM
> *What's HOT:
> 
> Real knock-off wire wheels(Dayton, McLean, Zenith).
> ...



My lolo isn't riding on KO's... :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 24 2005, 11:09 AM
> *I think it's meant more along the lines of Do's and Dont's :uh:
> [snapback]3176959[/snapback]​*


Thanks Brandon. That's pretty much what this list is similar to, but I didn't want to title it 'do's and dont's'. 

The word "trendy" almost sounds bad. Another way to say it is "popular". For example, 6-7 years ago a completly colored wheel was not "popular". The first car I had seen it on was Zeus' red '64 'Mr. Blvd' back in '95-'96. Fast forward 9-10 years, everyone from coast-to-coast is doing it to their rims. Now it is "popular". Now who's to say whether in the next 2-3 years if this will still be "popular"?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

*Whats hot:* Being original

*Whats not:* dick riding, and most of all ----- HATING!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Each car has it's own "personality" (in a way...) How it's built is a reflection of the builder, also...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

hot: getting in the shop and showin what you can do 
not: riding every bodys dick on this web site


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 24 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Thanks Brandon. That's pretty much what this list is similar to, but I didn't want to title it 'do's and dont's'.
> 
> The word "trendy" almost sounds bad. Another way to say it is "popular". For example, 6-7 years ago a completly colored wheel was not "popular". The first car I had seen it on was Zeus' red '64 'Mr. Blvd' back in '95-'96. Fast forward 9-10 years, everyone from coast-to-coast is doing it to their rims. Now it is "popular". Now who's to say whether in the next 2-3 years if this will still be "popular"?
> [snapback]3177057[/snapback]​*



i think thats because colored wheels are more accesable and not as expensive as 10 years ago


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2005, 10:49 PM
> *hot:  custom paint jobs
> 
> not: spray painted patterns
> ...



haha, or spray can jambs.

hot: patterned roofs, multi patterned/faded paints, flake only in the patterns
not: rolling a primered ride, crayola'd murals, mini trucks, euros and most murals in door jambs


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Hot: Building, owning, and being proud of your 4 Door.  
Not:Listening to all this fools talk shit about 4 Doors.

Really, who cares about what everybody builds, their Ride, their Money.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: putting rims and dros and everything else stock
































j/k unless you bought a car restored already....lol cough cough


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: selling your 4dr

not: building a 4dr


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot: suede and skin guts, biscuits

not: crushed velour, and velour tops of any kind


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

not: having a busted paint job but having hydros, pinstriping on primer, and when these cars come up to your nice car and hit switches on you. then when they think theyre cool. not only not hot, sad. looking at a four door g-body, impala, some wagons and seeing a quality job and NOT thinking, "would have been a better investment and would have been a nicer ride with two less doors. tortas at car shows showing blubber. having dead reptiles in your car or dead aves

hot: clean hoppers, non-cicrcus hoppers and good looking girls who like lowriders who dont hold plaques


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *
> hot: and good looking girls who like lowriders who dont hold plaques
> [snapback]3177216[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

what will never be hot, people who complain about not winning a trophy, and the temper tantrums that follow. also thinking your car is better then the person who wins, talking smack.

hot: when the people who think they are shit are given a reality check when everyone tells them theyre HIGH, MISTAKEN or just plain STUPID


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

Not Hot: People that Lowride for 3 months out the year and then say they down with it for life..??

Not Hot: Car Clubs that say they are a Car Club but buy store bought parts to add on to there ride like $20.00 chrome kits for there engine and then have oil dripping everywhere and then they say they are a Lowrider Club.

Not Hot: Guys that talk shit that just got into the whole game a couple months ago and just got there first two pump black on black kit and that talk about the real Lowriders who have been down for centurys.

Not Hot: People that challenge to Hop OFF but they themselves have no car.

Not Hot: Installing a Two Pump but welding the racks to the sheet metal and expecting the shit not to break.

Not Hot: Trying to go fast on 13inch Wires and then asking why the hell did my tire pop.


Now for the Hot List

Hot: Homies that put pride and respect into there ride and Lowrider as a Lifestyle not to be like SNOPP DOGG OR NATE DOGG.

Hot: Candy Paint Jobs that where done over a period of time the right way not just spraying it on and clearing it the day after.

Hot: 13 and 14's on G Bodys with Color Spokes

Hot: Chrome UnderCarriage on a street ride.

Hot: Custom Interior on a street ride(Tweed etc.)

Hot: Chrome and Gold Plated Pumps in a Show Street Car with no trunk lid.

Those are just some of the Hots and NOT HOTs!!


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

NOT HOT: Guys thats look on LIL to copy setups from other cars (YES YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE)

NOT HOT: Using regualr heat resistant paint as an undercoat for your ride because your too cheap to buy the real shit

NOT HOT: So called Lowriders that have a closed mind about traveling to the WEST and that think that keeping it local is always a good thing. (Get out the garage and see life)

Sorry just had to add those im outta here!


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: SOLO RIDIN

NOT HOT: SOLO RIDIN WITH A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHIRT ON, AND SOMEONE ELSES KIDS CARSEAT IN THE BACK...you know who you are


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 24 2005, 11:55 AM
> *Hot: Building, owning, and being proud of your 4 Door.
> Not:Listening to all this fools talk shit about 4 Doors.
> 
> ...


"SMURF", I'm not putting you or anyone else that owns and has built a 4-door lowrider down. From looking at your avitar, your Cutlass doesn't look that bad at all. I was just stating *my opinion*. Does that make it the "gospel truth"? No! Because you've built a 4-door lowrider, does that make you less dedicated? No! If anything it makes you *more* dedicated because you went against the general concensus of what type of vehicle a lowrider should be.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 24 2005, 01:03 PM
> *"SMURF", I'm not putting you or anyone else that owns and has built a 4-door lowrider down. From looking at your avitar, your Cutlass doesn't look that bad at all. I was just stating my opinion. Does that make it the "gospel truth"? No! Because you've built a 4-door lowrider, does that make you less dedicated? No! If anything it makes you more dedicated because you went against the general concensus of what type of vehicle a lowrider should be.
> [snapback]3177622[/snapback]​*


I didn't really base my reply pointing towards you. It's coo. I was just giving my opinion. I never really post on all the 4 Door posts, or when people talk shit about them. They don't really bother me, i build mine cause i wanted to, not cause i couldn't aford a 2 Door or a classic. I have a 2 door 76 Glasshouse that i'm working on, cause i want to. I've never been one to follow the sheep like alot of fools i see in here. Everybody builds what they want. I don't Dog-out people who put Big rims on cars or people that build Euros, It's their Money not mine.


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Whats hot: verts,dark blue paint,chrome wheels, hoppers, being a school teacher and having 3 days left. :biggrin: 


Whats not: ice cream.


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

whats hot:car club unity





whats noteople that jump from club to club,you know who you are.fucking transfomers!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
Car clubs where the members know each other.

Whats not:
Car clubs that hand out chapters to anyone just so they can say "we got alot of chapters all over".


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 24 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Car clubs where the members know each other.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: i agree....i know which one


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
That Lucia Tovar chick and Gold Digger on the cover of the new LRM.

Whats not:
Her having clothes on.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

WHATS HOT: GALILEA MONTIJO

WHATS NOT: WHEN I WATCH HER ON TV AND DONT UNDERSTAND A DAM THING SHE SAYS..... CUZ ITS IN FUCKIN SPANISH!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@May 24 2005, 06:36 PM
> *WHATS HOT: GALILEA MONTIJO
> 
> WHATS NOT: WHEN I WATCH HER ON TV AND DONT UNDERSTAND A DAM THING SHE SAYS..... CUZ ITS IN FUCKIN SPANISH!!!
> [snapback]3178571[/snapback]​*


Can we get a picture?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HOT: BUILDING YOUR CAR SLOWLY BUT SURELY AND PUTTIN IN WORK

NOT: CRASHING IT


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 24 2005, 04:38 PM
> *Can we get a picture?
> [snapback]3178579[/snapback]​*


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

here she is [attachmentid=175460][attachmentid=175461]


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

i couldnt find an ass shot....she gots a bangin body


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

i couldnt find an ass shot....she gots a bangin body


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

HOT: REAL CAR CLUBS, WITH REAL RIDERS AND NICE RIDES


NOT: STOCK TAHOES & ESCALADES ON 22S WITH SOUNDS-CLUBS


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@May 24 2005, 04:46 PM
> *i couldnt find an ass shot....she gots a bangin body
> [snapback]3178617[/snapback]​*


and titttttayssss


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: being in a good car club

NOT HOT: GIVING UP YOUR PAYCHECK TO PAY DUES


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

NOT: PEOPLE ON THE INTERNET HATIN ON EVERYTHING...BUT NEVER EVEN HAMMERED A KNOCK OFF IN THEIR LIFE


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: havin switches

NOT: not knowing anything about the shit you jus put in your trunk


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hot- takin the time to build your ride,and makin it stand out.

not - goin to a car show and seein 3 of the same kind car u have,all done the same.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

hot: person buildin a ride to their liking and not afraid to b different. steeping out the box and being original(ex. gulwing fleetwood)

not:every close minded fuker in here thats thinks theres certain rules to buildin a ride. afaid to b different, following what every-1 else says should b done to a low. (ex. every-1 that was talkin shit bout the gulwing fleetwood and every ther car that is original)


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

me thinks few people got Layitlowed with that post

hot: original engine
not: aftermarket 350s with the same bullshit dress up kit

its almost every car posted on this site has the same exact 350 with all the cool shit available to that engine everyone seems to jock the look off the other guy

PS i still think the gull wing Fleetwood is the shit


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

HOT ......LOWRIDERS THAT ARE DRIVEN , NOT.......LOWRIDERS THAT NEVER SEE THE STREET


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Whats hot:
Cars that are bad ass enough to be on a trailer.

Whats not:
People who say "fuck trailer queens" because they dont have the dedication to build something worthy of being on a trailer and are happy with their stock paint with parking lot door dings, but have their bedroom walls plastered with posters of "trailer queens".

:cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 24 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Cars that are bad ass enough to be on a trailer.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

WHATS NOT HOT IS HATING

I PAY PEOPLE TO WORK ON MY RIDE BECAUSE IM A FAT LAZY BASTARD WITH MONEY

NSANE LAS VEGAS DO GOOD WORK

SWITCH HITTERS LAS VEGAS DO GOOD WORK

AND ROBERT AND RAY JASSO HANDERSON DO GOOD WORK


DONT HATE ON PEOPLE THAT PAY I WORK A 9-5 AND SPEND THE REST OF MY DAYS JERKING TO PORN AND LOWRIDING

AND I ALSO GOT A 4 DOOR PHUCK IT DONT MATTER WHAT KIND OF CAR YOU GOT JUST MAKE IT CLEAN AND KEEP MOVING AND GETTING STUFF DONE

THANK YOU BIZZNITCHES


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 24 2005, 05:03 PM
> *hot: person buildin a ride to their liking and not afraid to b different. steeping out the box and being original(ex. gulwing fleetwood)
> 
> not:every close minded fuker in here thats thinks theres certain rules to buildin a ride. afaid to b different, following what every-1 else says should b done to a low. (ex. every-1 that was talkin shit bout the gulwing fleetwood and every ther car that is original)
> [snapback]3178676[/snapback]​*



Amen :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

NOT

chain steering wheels and bolt ons and minitrucks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wtf is wrong with 4 door cars...99% of caddies and lincolns are 4 doors...lots of people build caddies and lincolns.....what about 4 door impalas? lots of those out there....if you think about it theres probly more 4 door cars built than 2 door....with the exception of the dime a dozen g body


----------



## Tempo_Kid CA (Apr 20, 2005)

*hot:* 3 wheelin tempos
*Not:* cutting a hole in the trunk florr then realizing you dont know what the fuck your doin
*hot:* selling the hydros and rims that were for you tempo to an unsuspecting preppy for more than you bought it for :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 24 2005, 06:16 PM
> *WHATS NOT HOT IS HATING
> 
> I PAY PEOPLE TO WORK ON MY RIDE BECAUSE IM A FAT LAZY BASTARD WITH MONEY
> ...


you my friend get the award for the most HONEST MUTHAFUCKA on this site.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

HOT-quality showcars swangin on the street

NOT HOT-bumperless montes flipping over on two hits of the switch.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 24 2005, 07:51 PM
> *wtf is wrong with 4 door cars...99% of caddies and lincolns are 4 doors...lots of people build caddies and lincolns.....what about 4 door impalas? lots of those out there....if you think about it theres probly more 4 door cars built than 2 door....with the exception of the dime a dozen g body[snapback]3179289[/snapback]​*


Lets stay on the topic ,Stop hating.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tempo_Kid CA_@May 24 2005, 10:50 PM
> *hot: 3 wheelin tempos
> Not: cutting a hole in the trunk florr then realizing you dont know what the fuck your doin
> hot: selling the hydros and rims that were for you tempo to an unsuspecting preppy for more than you bought it for :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179567[/snapback]​*



LOL

not hot: juiced FWD

hot: takkin off ur switches off ur camry and gettin u a rearwheel drive car


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

not hot - bullet k/o's


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 24 2005, 07:51 PM
> *wtf is wrong with 4 door cars...99% of caddies and lincolns are 4 doors...lots of people build caddies and lincolns.....what about 4 door impalas? lots of those out there....if you think about it theres probly more 4 door cars built than 2 door....with the exception of the dime a dozen g body
> [snapback]3179289[/snapback]​*



4 door 80's caddys and lincolns arent cool. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 24 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Cars that are bad ass enough to be on a trailer.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hot: people that travel out of state to go to shows

not hot: people that just blame lrm for not having a show in their city. :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...


i can definately agree with that


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 24 2005, 11:21 PM
> *4 door 80's caddys and lincolns arent cool.  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3179851[/snapback]​*


who gives a fuck if there not "cool" let me guess you think a 80s cutlass is cool...when it seems theres 50 million of them dam things around....you think ill get me a cutlass or a regal or some crappy g body and thrown on some wires and call it a lowrider.....so what if a cutty can hop higher..maybe 3 wheel higher....it doesnt matter....you can fit more girls in the back seat of a lincoln than a cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

whats HOT: taking a dump on a hoes chest

whats NOT: when its in YOUR bed


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 25 2005, 05:06 AM
> *who gives a fuck if there not "cool" let me guess you think a 80s cutlass is cool...when it seems theres 50 million of them dam things around....you think ill get me a cutlass or a regal or some crappy g body and thrown on some wires and call it a lowrider.....so what if a cutty can hop higher..maybe 3 wheel higher....it doesnt matter....you can fit more girls in the back seat of a lincoln than a cutlass :biggrin:
> [snapback]3180472[/snapback]​*



you are an idiot......  

hot:building a ride a not gettin pissed about what people say cuz its done rite

NOT: cant take constructive critisism from people that have been there and done that, just shut the fuck up and LISTEN for a change, if the bumper aint on str8 then fix it, if the paint is dry, redo it, if you cant draw a str8 line then for god sakes DONT lay out patterns!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 25 2005, 07:10 AM
> *you are an idiot......
> 
> hot:building a ride a not gettin pissed about what people say cuz its done rite
> ...



im an idiot? wtf you callin me an idiot for? wasnt talkin to you...but now i am...callin me an idiot really took some thinking didnt it...sorry to make your brain work hard to come up with that


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

Hot:Cool people that have an understanding of what Lowriding is.

Not Hot: Car clubs that think they are a car club because they hand out offers to everyone they meet at shows that have wire wheels and a 2 pump setup just to say they have unity in a car club.

Hot: When all the childish shit is over with and everyone steps up like men and face the truth like a man.

Not Hot: When all the childish shit keeps on going for years and people dont grow up. Actually thats funny as hell LOL.


Hot: When you have oppurtunity to ride with many different clubs and not be affiliated because Lowriding as you said is about "Unity" doesnt mean your always affiliated with the club because you hang out with them.

Not Hot: When someone automatically assumes that because your hanging out with the those car clubs you are a club hopper??

Enough Said!!!  





> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@May 24 2005, 04:23 PM
> *whats hot:car club unity
> whats noteople that jump from club to club,you know who you are.fucking transfomers!
> [snapback]3178512[/snapback]​*


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

hot: having a lowrider club and having standards that are enforced and followed and only allowing lowriders in the club

not hot: claiming to have a lowrider club that is traditional but allows FWD cars and SUV's in the club.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 25 2005, 05:06 AM
> *who gives a fuck if there not "cool" let me guess you think a 80s cutlass is cool...when it seems theres 50 million of them dam things around....you think ill get me a cutlass or a regal or some crappy g body and thrown on some wires and call it a lowrider.....so what if a cutty can hop higher..maybe 3 wheel higher....it doesnt matter....you can fit more girls in the back seat of a lincoln than a cutlass :biggrin:
> [snapback]3180472[/snapback]​*


Your the one that started raggin on g-bodies . If theres many around it`s for a reason most 80`s 4 doors I see are in the junkyard ,where they belong.Tell me you restored that car and didn`t just add wheels ,hyd, paint and I will give you credit.My g-body was restored.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I now wish I didn't start this topic. It seems as if some peoples feelings have been hurt and that's not what was intended by this post. I was just looking for ensight on what's new in lowriding and what is *"played out"* or old. Now it seems it has turned into personal attacks on peoples taste.

So, let me apologize for starting this topic and stirring up so much hostility  .


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

hot: hoppers w/ a complete front end

not hot: hoppers w/remove stabilizer bars and linkage


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 24 2005, 10:31 PM
> *Lets stay on the topic ,Stop hating.
> [snapback]3179658[/snapback]​*


Looks like he was just giving constructive advice to me..lol.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Your the one that started raggin on g-bodies . If theres many around it`s for a reason most 80`s 4 doors I see are in the junkyard ,where they belong.Tell me you restored that car and didn`t just add wheels ,hyd, paint and I will give you credit.My g-body was restored.
> [snapback]3181204[/snapback]​*


He was told that 80's 4 doors arent cool, and he started the hating? His first post he was sayin that the only car that was done more than 4 doors was G bodies...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

im not gonna lie...i bought my lincoln with a mint body and decent interior.....but it needed a motor and tranny....so i replaced the motor and tranny got it reliable then started with the hydraulics.....so i think ive restored it.....i brought it back to life...and gave it more pzazz with the hydros and rims and other things ive added.....im in the process of restoring my interior but the body dont need it....most people that could afford to buy lincolns in the 80s took care of them and garage them...same with caddies....most g bodies need restored becasue people didnt take care of them.........ive done everything to my car myself...i worked and bought the parts...worked for nearly 3 years to get it where it is now....i never really started raggin on gbodys...just was making points..just like everyone that was making a point about 4 door cars....i never said that gbodys deserve to be in a junk yard.....ill admit there are some nice ones out there but there are ALOT of crappy ones.....and honeslty i dont care if i have your credit or not...i could care less if anyone gives me credit...i built this car for ME..........and Maverick im glad someone that read this aucutlly knows how to READ lmao


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i never understood y all the hate on 4 doors..when i did my 81 cadi it was a 4door. bunch of fools said it aint shit cuz it was 4 door. i would say fuk em cuz if i wantd a 2 door i wouldve bought a 2dr. i completely redid my old caddi and i did it to a 4 dorr cuz i wanted to. and my shit looked better than most 2dr lacs that were on the streets at the time. 2 dr or 4 dr dont matter...quality matters


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Not trying to ruin this topic thats why I started one of my own. Hot= clean restored car .Not hot= putting rims and hyd on a stock car. white paint (not creative) white paint (stock old paint). People who say they built it their way and havent done anything except save it from a junkyard by adding rims ,hyd and getting it running.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

HOT: GOIN ON LAY IT LOW AND HAVING A CAR...enabling you to post

NOT HOT: BUSSIN IT AND TALKIN TRASH ON LAY IT LOW!!


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Not trying to ruin this topic thats why I started one of my own. Hot= clean restored car .Not hot= putting rims and hyd on a stock car. white paint (not creative) white paint (stock old paint). People who say they built it their way and havent done anything except save it from a junkyard by adding rims ,hyd and getting it running.
> [snapback]3181934[/snapback]​*


that is the stupidest shit ive ever heard. so a ride isnt good enuff unless its completely restored :uh: and not to hate but restoring an 80's g-body isnt something that puts u in a league of ur own. if u were talkin bout a 50's or 60's chevy that would b a different story


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Not trying to ruin this topic thats why I started one of my own. Hot= clean restored car .Not hot= putting rims and hyd on a stock car. white paint (not creative) white paint (stock old paint). People who say they built it their way and havent done anything except save it from a junkyard by adding rims ,hyd and getting it running.
> [snapback]3181934[/snapback]​*


Too late lol..If you added rims, new engine and some hydros, thats a hell of a start. Im not puttin rides like that in LRM class, (close in some cases) but that's hardly what I call a wanna be rider..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Not trying to ruin this topic thats why I started one of my own. Hot= clean restored car .Not hot= putting rims and hyd on a stock car. white paint (not creative) white paint (stock old paint). People who say they built it their way and havent done anything except save it from a junkyard by adding rims ,hyd and getting it running.
> [snapback]3181934[/snapback]​*


theres a HUGE differance between getting a car running ...or replacing the whole entire drivetrain..motor, tranny, driveshaft, rearend....the only thing i havent replaced is body parts and electrical stuff....why redo what dont need redone...i have plans for a paint job in the future but i want the major shit out of the way first.............If 4 door cars are so bad why are there so many in Lowrider Magazine??? hmm lets see.....for every 10 caddies in lowrider there might be 1 g body....i dont get it......now ill admit i dont see to many lincolns in there.....but thats only because most people prefer a GM over Ford....i like to be differnt....and like i said before....my lincolns got one hell of a back seat...and i know caddies do to....which means more room for more ladies lmao :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you i honestly think this is real funny you getting real uptight about me calling g bodys a dime a dozen...really dam funny lol....but all that aside i honestly dont care who builds what...all cars that are built deserve respect...i dont respect people who go out and buy a car already finished and call it theres and say they did it all but then when people ask what they did they cant tell them casue they dont know........impalas, cuttys, montes, regals, caddies, lincolns, old school bombs, rivis, the list goes on...if someone put there hard earned money and time into their ride they deserve the respect...it dont matter if its 2 door or 4 door....i never even knew till i rear this post that people dont like 4 doors.....but oh well.....its all good


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@May 25 2005, 12:31 PM
> *that is the stupidest shit ive ever heard.  so a ride isnt good enuff unless its completely restored :uh:  and not to hate but restoring an 80's g-body isnt something that puts u in a league of ur own. if u were talkin bout a 50's or 60's chevy that would b a different story
> [snapback]3181992[/snapback]​*


Didn`t say anything about not being good enough if not restored,you need to go to the beginning and read.restoring 80`s isn`t a big deal but it`s more than you did with yours from what I see in the pic.don`t ruin this topic more than we already did,go to the one I started.My car is nowhere near perfect or in a class of it`s own but it`s not a dime a dozen car which is how this all started.Usually I don`t reply to comments made cuzz I don`t want to go back and forth like I just did .


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@May 25 2005, 12:58 PM
> *Too late lol..If you added rims, new engine and some hydros, thats a hell of a start. Im not puttin rides like that in LRM class, (close in some cases) but that's hardly what I call a wanna be rider..
> [snapback]3182118[/snapback]​*


didnt call him awannabe or anything like it.You have good comments and u keep it real.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NOT: GOLD WHEELS
[snapback]3174552[/snapback]​[/quote]
YOU CRAZZY THAT SHIT STILL HOT


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 213INC_@May 25 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Hot:Cool people that have an understanding of what Lowriding is.
> 
> Not Hot: Car clubs that think they are a car club because they hand out offers to everyone they meet at shows that have wire wheels and a 2 pump setup just to say they have unity in a car club.
> ...


looks like i hit a sore spot , i dont think i mentioned any names


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 25 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Didn`t say anything about not being good enough if not restored,you need to go to the beginning and read.restoring 80`s isn`t a big deal but it`s more than you did with yours from what I see in the pic.don`t ruin this topic more than we already did,go to the one I started.My car is nowhere near perfect or in a class of it`s own but it`s not a dime a dozen car which is how this all started.Usually I don`t reply to comments made cuzz I don`t want to go back and forth like I just did .
> [snapback]3182568[/snapback]​*


Well you probably wouldn't have replied at all if you didnt own a G body. This is lowriding, the most passionate lifestyle their is. So its understandable to get offensive when someone says somethin bout your ride. Just like he didnt like the foor door comment, so he snapped back. I understand the "constructive advice" people are talkin about, but I also understand when someone gets pissed if advice is given with sarcasm or bullshit attitude. People that take this as just a simple hobby will give a shit less, but if you view it as a lifestyle its alot different when someone starts downing your ride. But I dont worry bout that cause I got a Bigbody and everyone knows they're best. :biggrin: LOL.


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> Didn`t say anything about not being good enough if not restored,you need to go to the beginning and read.restoring 80`s isn`t a big deal but it`s more than you did with yours from what I see in the pic.don`t ruin this topic more than we already did,go to the one I started.My car is nowhere near perfect or in a class of it`s own but it`s not a dime a dozen car which is how this all started.Usually I don`t reply to comments made cuzz I don`t want to go back and forth like I just did .
> [snapback]3182568[/snapback]​[/quoteu ri
> 
> its koo that u went there bout my ride....but shit like that can happen to any-1...im on my way back up...this alone probably costin more than ur stock paint job....sorry homie had to go there...no hard feelings


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

No sore spot this isnt child games we are adults bro we spoke about this issue before just leave it where it stands. We know who hates and who doesnt hate.




> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@May 25 2005, 03:09 PM
> *looks like i hit a sore spot , i dont think i mentioned any names
> [snapback]3182632[/snapback]​*


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

Hot: Going on LiL and looking for the awesome cars
Hot: Building your car the way you like it and the way you want it. 
Taking your time is the way to go!!!
Not:Spinners


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> > Didn`t say anything about not being good enough if not restored,you need to go to the beginning and read.restoring 80`s isn`t a big deal but it`s more than you did with yours from what I see in the pic.don`t ruin this topic more than we already did,go to the one I started.My car is nowhere near perfect or in a class of it`s own but it`s not a dime a dozen car which is how this all started.Usually I don`t reply to comments made cuzz I don`t want to go back and forth like I just did .
> > [snapback]3182568[/snapback]​[/quoteu ri
> >
> > its koo that u went there bout my ride....but shit like that can happen to any-1...im on my way back up...this alone probably costin more than ur stock paint job....sorry homie had to go there...no hard feelings
> ...


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 213INC_@May 25 2005, 07:48 PM
> *No sore spot this isnt child games we are adults bro we spoke about this issue before just leave it where it stands. We know who hates and who doesnt hate.
> [snapback]3183111[/snapback]​*


your a clown why respond to something that wasnt even about you.what do you have a guilty conscience your not even worth my time see you in the streets bitch


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot: Building YOUR car the way YOU want not caring at all about whats "in style" or what everyone else is doing, and building it to your likings not to impress everyone else. Also, being original and doing things that havent been done before.

Not: Worrying about someone giving you a hard time because your ride isn't up to par according to everyone else.

Build it the way you like it!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

paint ur drum black


----------



## 213INC (Dec 3, 2004)

LOL Yea words from a hater everyone!! Your perfect example of a hater.




> _Originally posted by bigtewlow_@May 25 2005, 07:08 PM
> *your a clown why respond to something that wasnt even about you.what do you have a guilty conscience your not even worth my time see you in the streets bitch
> [snapback]3183416[/snapback]​*


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 25 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Hot: Building YOUR car the way YOU want not caring at all about whats "in style" or what everyone else is doing, and building it to your likings not to impress everyone else. Also, being original and doing things that havent been done before.
> 
> Not: Worrying about someone giving you a hard time because your ride isn't up to par according to everyone else.
> ...


alls i was sayin is if your gonna do sumthin have a lil pride, thats all, make it look good you know, even its simple like just makin the bumpers or doors line up, or makin sure the cracks between the hood and fenders are str8. thats it i aint hatin i like it when people tell me wasup its what has got me to the standard im at today. take it or leave it. its kinda like sum people grind welds and others dont, whatever you want know what im sayin??


----------



## bigtewlow (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 213INC_@May 25 2005, 09:47 PM
> *LOL Yea words from a hater everyone!! Your perfect example of a hater.
> [snapback]3183570[/snapback]​*


blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 26 2005, 02:29 AM
> *alls i was sayin is if your gonna do sumthin have a lil pride, thats all, make it look good you know, even its simple like just makin the bumpers or doors line up, or makin sure the cracks between the hood and fenders are str8. thats it i aint hatin i like it when people tell me wasup its what has got me to the standard im at today.  take it or leave it.  its kinda like sum people grind welds and others dont, whatever you want know what im sayin??
> [snapback]3184577[/snapback]​*


Yeah i hear you. I actualy wasn't dissagreeing or agrreeing with anybody i was simply making a statement, i actualy havent read the last few pages.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK WHATS HOT OR NOT !!! DO YOUR OWN THANG


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 25 2005, 07:11 PM
> *Hot: Building YOUR car the way YOU want not caring at all about whats "in style" or what everyone else is doing, and building it to your likings not to impress everyone else. Also, being original and doing things that havent been done before.
> 
> Not: Worrying about someone giving you a hard time because your ride isn't up to par according to everyone else.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Big rims and all!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 26 2005, 08:34 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Big rims and all!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185263[/snapback]​*


big rims and all makes me wonder if rusted out quarters, window tint faded, busted ass steering wheels, and stupid lookin engines go along with that attitude.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 26 2005, 11:49 PM
> *big rims and all makes me wonder if rusted out quarters, window tint faded, busted ass steering wheels, and stupid lookin engines go along with that attitude.
> [snapback]3188805[/snapback]​*


No Way!! We are talking about building a custom car. Not rolling in some broken down rust bucket and thinking it is cool. If your going to build a custom car build it the way you want it, don't worry about what people are going to say. But if yuu have a rust bucket and are working on it, take some time to primer and clean it up a bit before rolling it, make sure people know it's under construction!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> > Didn`t say anything about not being good enough if not restored,you need to go to the beginning and read.restoring 80`s isn`t a big deal but it`s more than you did with yours from what I see in the pic.don`t ruin this topic more than we already did,go to the one I started.My car is nowhere near perfect or in a class of it`s own but it`s not a dime a dozen car which is how this all started.Usually I don`t reply to comments made cuzz I don`t want to go back and forth like I just did .
> > [snapback]3182568[/snapback]​[/quoteu ri
> >
> > its koo that u went there bout my ride....but shit like that can happen to any-1...im on my way back up...this alone probably costin more than ur stock paint job....sorry homie had to go there...no hard feelings
> ...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 27 2005, 06:00 AM
> *No Way!!  We are talking about building a custom car.  Not rolling in some broken down rust bucket and thinking it is cool.  If your going to build a custom car build it the way you want it, don't worry about what people are going to say.  But if yuu have a rust bucket and are working on it, take some time to primer and clean it up a bit before rolling it, make sure people know it's under construction!!!
> [snapback]3189312[/snapback]​*



i couldnt agree with you more, but people have a problem understanding creative critism, i have known people time and time again that have what i stated above but got like 22s or got hydraulics and a set of cheap ass chinas and think they are the shit, i guess thats cool in a way, buy i think people should have more pride and quit doing shit to their car that can be done in a weekend and thinking they are the shit, like that dumb fuck that said frame offin a g body aint as cool as what he did to his lincoln cuz its a dime a dozen g-body, thats just fuckin stupid and thats why i said hes an idiot, until he comes correct with a clean car he should keep stupid ass comments like that to his self!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

HOT: COLORED RIMS, REALLY NICE PAINT JOB,PINSTRIPING AND SUNROOF FOR STREET RIDIN

NOT: SMOKE FROM YOUR EXHAST,DENTS IN YOUR RIDE AND STILL GOT IT PAINTED,NOT HAVING THE TOP DONE, MISMATCH TIRES AND EMBLEMS


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 27 2005, 06:11 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i never said it cost more than a car....look at my post again...i said it cost more than his stock paint job. and i only said it cuz he was talkin shit bout another persons stock paint cuz it is white . then i look at his car and its stock. :uh: 

oh and the mural is still b worked on..lot to go :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im saying that it looks pretty simple to be charged a lot, hopefully the muralist isnt taking it too you too badly. my bad on not reading it closer. stock paints are expensive around here, but didnt check out the person youre talking to's paint


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 28 2005, 09:01 AM
> *im saying that it looks pretty simple to be charged a lot, hopefully the muralist isnt taking it too you too badly. my bad on not reading it closer. stock paints are expensive around here, but didnt check out the person youre talking to's paint
> [snapback]3193902[/snapback]​*


like i said earlier...this is the early stages of mural..alotta detailing still left on all aspects of the drawing. ill post up pics of the final produt with all deailing and clear soon. and the pic doesnt show how big the mural is...it takes up every inch of my hood...96 big body :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 28 2005, 12:58 AM
> *i couldnt agree with you more, but people have a problem understanding creative critism, i have known people time and time again that have what i stated above but got like 22s or got hydraulics and a set of cheap ass chinas and think they are the shit, i guess thats cool in a way, buy i think people should have more pride and quit doing shit to their car that can be done in a weekend and thinking they are the shit, like that dumb fuck that said frame offin a g body aint as cool as what he did to his lincoln cuz its a dime a dozen g-body, thats just fuckin stupid and thats why i said hes an idiot,  until he comes correct with a clean car he should keep stupid ass comments like that to his self!!!
> [snapback]3193111[/snapback]​*


Damn, who said that?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 24 2005, 08:51 PM
> *wtf is wrong with 4 door cars...99% of caddies and lincolns are 4 doors...lots of people build caddies and lincolns.....what about 4 door impalas? lots of those out there....if you think about it theres probly more 4 door cars built than 2 door....with the exception of the dime a dozen g body
> [snapback]3179289[/snapback]​*


Surely this is not what your talkin about..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luvregals_@May 23 2005, 09:34 PM
> *wtf????lol
> whats not.. people that have only owned one car ...and never put actual work into there car.....EVERYTHING IS PAID FOR AT THE SHOP...YET THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDERS.....
> [snapback]3175001[/snapback]​*


althought this is a question that asks for personal opinions I have to disagree with you here..there are some of us who love lowriding but have neither the time or desire to work on our own cars..I just don't believe not working on your own car lessens your love for lowriding or negates the accomplishment of building a car or having one built however you look at it.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2005, 06:56 PM
> *althought this is a question that asks for personal opinions I have to disagree with you here..there are some of us who love lowriding but have neither the time or desire to work on our own cars..I just don't believe not working on your own car lessens your love for lowriding or negates the accomplishment of building a car or having one built however you look at it.
> [snapback]3194824[/snapback]​*


Ah snap! Spanky trying to sound sophisticated and educated. *Hooked On Phonics* worked for Spanky :biggrin: !


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2005, 06:56 PM
> *althought this is a question that asks for personal opinions I have to disagree with you here..there are some of us who love lowriding but have neither the time or desire to work on our own cars..I just don't believe not working on your own car lessens your love for lowriding or negates the accomplishment of building a car or having one built however you look at it.
> [snapback]3194824[/snapback]​*



well said spank
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

it goes without saying if you do it yourself you fell more pride and get more respect....from me atleast....

anyway.

HOT
clean cars with hydraulics
NOT
bumperless hoppers.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> it goes without saying if you do it yourself you fell more pride and get more respect....from me atleast....
> 
> yeah but like it has already been said if you are not a painter and you paint your car it is going to look like shit. sure it might make you feel good but who is going to give you respect for having shitty paint?? i know that practice makes perfect but...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> > it goes without saying if you do it yourself you fell more pride and get more respect....from me atleast....
> >
> > yeah but like it has already been said if you are not a painter and you paint your car it is going to look like shit. sure it might make you feel good but who is going to give you respect for having shitty paint?? i know that practice makes perfect but...
> > [snapback]3195255[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

4 door haters are not HOT!, especially when thats what we mostly have to work with down under!


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not hot: -people who cant respect other peoples work.
-peopel who take their ride to a shop and get EVERYTHING done there and call themselves lowriders and say there down for life.
-people who hate on 4 doors ESPECIALLY impalas and bel airs.
-show cars only, never driven.
-dancers (radical) 

Hot: -people who lowride to their taste and dont give a fuck what people think.
-4 doors.
-people who build most of their car them selves.
-people who have repsect.
-Chrome undercarrige with frame painted slightly different to car.
-original hubcaps.
-fat whites.
-OG.


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

*HOT:*

73-77 BIG BODY-LAND YACHT CHEVY MONTE CARLO'S

HYDRAULICS

COLORED PARTS OF WIRE WHEELS

KEEPING IN TOUCH WITH FELLOW LOWRIDERS WHERE YOU LIVE -CLUB OR NOT

LOOKING AT YOUR FINISHED RIDE AND KNOWING THAT YOU HAVE PUT THE SWEAT AND BLOOD IN THE AREAS THAT YOU COULD AND REALIZING THAT MAYBE YOU COULDNT DO EVERYTHING TO YOUR CAR BUT YOU DID WHAT YOU WERE CAPABLE OF

_*NOT HOT:*_

NOT SHOWING RESPECT FOR OTHERS, PERIOD.

LETTING LOWRIDING DIE OUT WHERE YOU LIVE

HAVING EVERYTHING COLORED ON YOUR WIRE WHEELS

LETTING PEOPLE YOU DONT EVEN KNOW GET YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE UP OVER HOW MANY DOORS YOUR CAR HAS OR WHAT MAKE OR MODEL IT IS 

BASS BOAT FLAKE


$0.02


OK MAYBE $0.10 LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@May 29 2005, 07:59 AM
> *HOT:
> 
> 73-77 BIG BODY-LAND YACHT CHEVY MONTE CARLO'S
> ...


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@May 23 2005, 11:57 PM
> *HOT: COLORED RIMS 13 OR 14'S
> 
> NOT: GOLD WHEELS
> [snapback]3174552[/snapback]​*


man your crazy ain't nothing prettier then seeing a set of fresh all golds flossing down the street


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

gold fades


----------



## Cadillac Mack (Dec 7, 2003)

Hot - 2 bar spinners

Not - 3 bar spinners


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@May 28 2005, 09:27 PM
> *well said spank
> :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3195195[/snapback]​*



There will always be wrenchers (DIYS'ers) and there will always be payers. Without the payers, good shops with familes dont eat. Its an endless cycle that needs a little bit of both. I agree with homie that said, "do whatever you can within your capabilities."


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

.... and 2 years later :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 09:32 PM~3174990
> *Whats hot:
> People paying dues, earning their stripes in the lowriding game.
> 
> ...


totaly fucking agree with every word!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats not hot is ripping people off from layitlow 

and thats fasho


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 24 2005, 07:32 PM~3178774
> * but have their bedroom walls plastered with posters of "trailer queens".
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I know you hurt some feelings with that one, not to mention, they must still be living with Mommy & Daddy to be putting posters on bedroom walls.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6453102
> *.... and 2  years later  :uh:
> *


blow that dust off


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hot:

lrm still alive :0 

not:

those whos have tried and failed! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I GOT SOME THINGS TO HAD TO THIS SOON AS I COME BACK FROM GETTING MY BBQ!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

whats hott:
people who take pride,effort and time to do their ride the right way,not cutting corners.

whats not : a guy can slap on some 300 dollar chinas on a piece of shit rust bucket and still be concidered a lowrider.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Whats hott 

Talkin shit when you own a car that hops  



Whats not 


Talkin shit when your car dont leave the ground :0 


You all know who you are  do somethin about it for next summer :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 26 2006, 11:32 PM~6453627
> *Whats hott
> 
> Talkin shit when you own a car that hops
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@May 25 2005, 12:25 AM~3179865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hot: people that travel out of state to go to shows
> ...


 :0 


damn a yr later and this is going to full effect! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HOT: ANYTHING I DO

NOT: CRYING LIKE A BITCH, OVER SOME DUDE IN JAIL THAT YOU DONT EVEN KNOW. THEN WRITING A WHOLE BOOK ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW



SUP TYRONE..

:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

HOT: doing what you like to your ride cuz its yours.

NOT: being influenced by what people say on this thread that have nothing to do with building your ride.


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

HOT: Scrappin the Ground  

NOT: Scrappin the Paint


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

HOT: 
THE REBIRTH OF THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER
DETAILED RIMS 
DETAILED ENGINE COMPARTMENTS (FIREWALL, ENGINE ETC)
PISTON PUMPS
OG INTERIOR
FRAME OFFS
BOWTIE CONNECT
TRUUCHA
360 LOW
PICNICS


NOT:
BISCUIT TUCK INTERIORS
FAT WHITE WALLS
CHAIN STERRING WHEELS
CAP WIRE WHEELS
ANYTHING BIGGER THAN 14's ON A SO CALLED LOWRIDER
LAMBO DOORS ON A LOWRIDER
ENGRAVING ON WINDOWS
TRANSFORMER CARS THAT DONT DRIVE 
13X6 14X6 ON THE BACK OF BIG BODY CADDIES
STOCK PAINT ON NEW LINCOLNS AND CADDIES
YOUNG HOGG
THE DEATH OF LRM TOUR


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Mar 4 2007, 02:12 PM~7403485
> *HOT:
> THE REBIRTH OF THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER
> DETAILED RIMS
> ...


Good list! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

LOL glad this thread is back!!

hot-shaving the whole firewall

not-shaving only the heater box... :uh:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

THIS IS Y IM HOT 
THIS IS Y IM HOT 

IM HOT CAUSE YOU NOT 
YOU NOT CAUSE IM HOT 

THIS IS Y THIS IS Y IM HOT

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hot........OBSESSION C.C. out of the ATL


not .......punk ass's on LIL that tell other people how 
to lowride and the only lowriding there doing 
or know how to do is on LIL and if your one of 
them then yes i'm talkin about you


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J P_@May 23 2005, 06:37 PM~3174494
> *I'll tell you what is FUCKING GAY!!!!!!!!! 4-DOOR HATERS
> *


SOME 4 DOORS LOOK CLEAN, BUT PENDING ON WHAT IT IS? LIKE A BIG BODY, LINCOLN, OR EVEN AN IMPALA WAGON LOOKS COOL


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 23 2005, 07:21 PM~3174653
> *hot= interior to match your paint Not= white vinyl
> *


I HAVE WHITE INTERIOR  BUT MINE CAR IS BLUE WITH A WHITE TOP SO GOTTA MAKE IT MATCH


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 26 2006, 10:32 PM~6453627
> *Whats hott
> 
> Talkin shit when you own a car that hops
> ...


 :0 hell nah, :roflmao:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 4 2007, 02:36 PM~7404023
> *Good list!  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up tyrone, its cindy from the shop, hows the moon roof coming along? hope your doing well. talk with hector lately?


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Mar 4 2007, 01:12 PM~7403485
> *HOT:
> THE REBIRTH OF THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER
> DETAILED RIMS
> ...


damn u hit it big time man, nice i agree


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LAMBO DOORS ON A LOLO IS A BIG :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 7 2007, 11:26 AM~7428116
> *LAMBO DOORS ON A LOLO IS A BIG  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



ghetto if you ask me...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 24 2005, 11:48 AM~3177755
> *I didn't really base my reply pointing towards you. It's coo. I was just giving my opinion. I never really post on all the 4 Door posts, or when people talk shit about them. They don't really bother me, i build mine cause i wanted to, not cause i couldn't aford a 2 Door or a classic. I have a 2 door 76 Glasshouse that i'm working on, cause i want to. I've never been one to follow the sheep like alot of fools i see in here. Everybody builds what they want. I don't Dog-out people who put Big rims on cars or people that build Euros, It's their Money not mine.
> *


smurf it seems to me their aint no bull shit in you. hot!!!!!! build what you want.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 06:38 PM~3174504
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thank you...you just helped me make a decision...damn for real thank you..


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@May 23 2005, 10:44 PM~3175076
> *HOT: MY REGAL FOR SALE
> 
> NOT HOT: YOU NOT BUYING IT
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@May 23 2005, 07:42 PM~3174748
> *IMO chain steering wheels and dingle balls ... along with CHANDILEERS(CANDELABRAS)... AND FULL I MEAN FULL CRUSH VELVET interiors are not hot anymore.. tat just my opinion though
> *


I beg to differ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Decided to bump this topic back to the top. Since '08 is just about over and '09 is around that corner. So, what's hot in lowriding for '09? And what's not hot?


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:32 PM~3174990
> *Whats hot:
> People paying dues, earning their stripes in the lowriding game.
> 
> ...


hot...keeping it real about what you do for the game.....

NOT HOT....NI99AS THAT WANNA START SHIT @ EVREY GET TOGETHER...YALL NO WHO YOU IS....


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

NOT HOT.......RIDING SCRUB WIT YA HOMIES AND TALKING ABOUT YA ISH COMMING OUT NEXT YEAR......OR WHAT YOU ABOUT TO GET... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

not hot-lettin ur homies talk shit for u a.k.a cheer leading

hot-hunting down people talking shit and letting ur car do the talking
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

Hot- Do it your way 
Not- everyone telling you how it should have been done when they aint got shit


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 10 2008, 09:00 AM~12111703
> *Hot- Do it your way
> Not- everyone telling you how it should have been done when they aint got shit
> *


x2


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 10 2008, 08:54 AM~12111661
> *not hot-lettin ur homies talk shit for u a.k.a cheer leading
> 
> hot-hunting down people talking shit and letting ur car do the talking
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 5X


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*FOOLS ON HERE CLAMIN THEY DOING SHIT AND AIN'T GOT NO CAR*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Old school is getting hotter, more aircraft style set ups


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

HOT...SIN CITY LOWRIDERS HANDS DOWN.....1LUV....ROYALS.....GOODTIMES......STREETFAME......AMIGOS.....STREET PLAYAS.....WESTCOASTN.......UCE.....BOS RIDAHS....MAJESTICS.....IF I FA GOTTA YA YA GET THE PICTURE. :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 10 2008, 04:42 PM~12116388
> *Old school is getting hotter, more aircraft style set ups
> *


Yup more OG cars


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 10 2008, 05:28 PM~12116253
> *FOOLS ON HERE CLAMIN THEY DOING SHIT AND AIN'T GOT NO CAR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: better check them lrm!!!!!!!!!!!!!but all luv from tha south!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*FUCK IT!!! IT'S STILL HOT ENOUGH TO SERVE U*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12118487
> *NOT!*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 10 2008, 08:29 PM~12118655
> *:twak: YES ON ''8''*


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 06:25 PM~3174932
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...


Good one


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

y does somethin have to be hot? if u like it on your car well then thats hot to u and its your car so fuck any one else


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Nov 21 2008, 05:15 AM~12219104
> *y does somethin have to be hot? if u like it on your car well then thats hot to u and its your car so fuck ajavascript:emoticon(':uh:')ny one else
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

Hot - electric upgrades in your impala.
aircraft set ups
color bars
hard to find old school stuff
real plaque from a real car club
a bumper
a girlfriend (or two)
CHROME
a computer in your car so you can stay on this forum while you park



Not - no bumper
an unloaded gun (you never know when you may need it)
neon under you car
stickers instead of plaque (make one out of cardboard before you use stickers)
Those bull balls under your car. == thats something cowboys do.
a McCain/Palin bumper sticker


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 07:18 PM~3174405
> *I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not.
> 
> I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended :biggrin: ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.
> ...


nothing worng with a clean ass black paint job


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LB ROLLER_@May 23 2005, 09:09 PM~3175376
> *whats hot... PEOPLE THAT BUILD THERE CARS FOR THEM and dont give a fuck about what other people say
> WHATS NOT....people that worry about lists like this
> *


X2 Build it the way you want it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Tyrone @ May 23 2005, 07:18 PM) 
I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not. 

I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.

I'll start.

What is HOT:

1. '59 Impala convertibles and coupes.
2. '74-'76 Caprice convertible and coupes.
3*. '61 Impala convertibles and coupes*.
4. Straight 2-bar knock-offs.
5. Moonroofs
6. Pinstriping and Patterns.
7. 13" Knock-off.
8. A-arms extended more than 1".
9. OG accessories.
10. Chrome everything.
11. Candies and Pearles.
12. Premium Sportway 5.20's (if you can find them).

What's NOT:

1. 4-doors listed on the HOT list.
2. Pop-up sunroofs.
3. Straight 2-bar knock-offs with hole in the middle.
4. Factory original paint (this'll be debated).5. A-arms not being extended.

These were just a few thing that I could think of that I've seen so far this year. Please add your HOTS and NOTS




:yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

HOT 61's and Chrome
COLD gold


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ARIZONA IS HOT

ALASKA IS NOT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 22 2008, 03:02 PM~12229819
> *
> ALASKA IS NOT
> *


the only thing I seen from alaska was sarah :biggrin: palin


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't care if gold ain't popular, my next set of wheels are gonna be all gold with copper spokes.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 8 2007, 05:16 AM~7434707
> *I beg to differ...
> 
> 
> ...


if it is done right and i mean Right! Biscut and tuck and roll is so dope and will always by dope--- but on the right car with the right combination.

look at this car

it perfect.

bob and sons were so good at interior

and where i am people bought the cheapest velvet or crushed velvet they could find and did it themselves.

4500 was the going price for a good job in the 90's j

you think you can do the same for 540 dollars.

get the best people to do your job and get pictures first.

dont let some dude say - ah i can do that for a couple of hundred.


hey if yall are out there post some pics of Hot interior to prove my point.

some will look good and some will outshine the car.

the right combo is the secret 

and real lowriders know.

here are a few of the car that i think work with interior.

montes 
cutlas 
big cadillacs 


and mostly old school riveras like dressed to kill


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 24 2005, 09:29 AM~3177057
> *Thanks Brandon. That's pretty much what this list is similar to, but I didn't want to title it 'do's and dont's'.
> 
> The word "trendy" almost sounds bad. Another way to say it is "popular". For example, 6-7 years ago a completly colored wheel was not "popular". The first car I had seen it on was Zeus' red '64 'Mr. Blvd' back in '95-'96. Fast forward 9-10 years, everyone from coast-to-coast is doing it to their rims. Now it is "popular". Now who's to say whether in the next 2-3 years if this will still be "popular"?*


Jus readin through all these post and thought Id go ahead and quote this one---
cause THEY STILL HOTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zion (Jul 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zion_@Feb 21 2010, 02:30 AM~16672531
> *:wow:
> *


NOT HOT: Noobs thar bring back FIVE YEAR OLD TOPICS all over the place :buttkick:


----------



## aquarilized (Jan 4, 2010)

64 impala 4 door haters are a cliche, monkey see monkey do!!
Check my 4door out!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960053243/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/


----------



## biggie (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Nov 21 2008, 07:15 AM~12219104
> *y does somethin have to be hot? if u like it on your car well then thats hot to u and its your car so fuck any one else
> *


church can I get an amen.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 16 2010, 09:46 AM~16904860
> *church can I get an amen.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LowridinManny (Sep 6, 2009)

Hot-13s and 14s.

Not-22s and up.[on a car]


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowridinManny_@Mar 22 2010, 05:30 PM~16965397
> *Hot-13s and 14s.
> 
> Not-22s and up.[on a car]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Happy630 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16980651
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 26 2006, 09:32 PM~6453627
> *Whats hott
> 
> Talkin shit when you own a car that hops
> ...


A *REAL *lowrider is supposed to be on the ground...

Hot: Lowriders.

Not: Circus cars.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Happy630_@Mar 23 2010, 09:11 PM~16980805
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Mar 24 2010, 07:03 AM~16983506
> *A REAL lowrider is supposed to be on the ground...
> 
> Hot: Lowriders.
> ...


WWOOOOWWWW :wow: .. I ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW WHO INVENTED THESE WHEELS ON STILTS.. AND YES, CIRCUS CARS ARE MEANT TO BE IN THE CIRCUS, NOT IN THE STREETS :yessad:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN I JUST WATCHED THAT SHIT AGAIN.. THAT POOR 64 WAS JUST MINDING IT'S OWN BUSINESS, DOING JUST WHAT IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE DOING; LAYING ON THE GROUND PEACEFULLY.. NOW HERE COMES THIS ASSHOLE IN A PIECE OF SHIT ALL CROOKED AND SHIFTED :uh: 

DEFINITELY NOT HOT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hot- ROLL'N dvds..... no ****, seriously
Not- truucha dvds


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 06:38 PM~3174504
> *Whats hot:
> Taking your time and doing things right the first time, the way you want to do it.
> 
> ...



i agree 100%


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

wagons :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2010, 06:23 AM~16995085
> *wagons :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 05:18 PM~3174405
> *I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) about the current state of lowriding as we know it. I was thinking about what's popular now and what is not so popular. We have all seen fads and trends come and go over the last 15 years. Some good and some bad. But I just wanted to get opinions about what's hot in lowriding now and what is not.
> 
> I want to cover the full range (wheels, interiors, paint, suspension, etc.) and place it all in one forum. Instead of bouncing (no pun intended :biggrin: ) from forum to forum to see what is up. So, post it all right here.
> ...



4 door fleetwoods big bodys and malibu wagons are nice


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Whats hot : How you feel about your ride.

Whats not: How they feel about your ride :


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

NOT SURE ABOUT LOWRIDEING BUT THIS IS WHATS HOT AND WHATS NOT IN LOWRIDEING IN DFW..

1. SAYING YOU GOING CRUZING AND DRIVEING TO A PLACE AND PARKING ALL NIGHT LONG.

2. SAYING YOU PROUD OF BUILDING A CAR AND NOT BUYING ONE, WHEN THE ONLY REASON YOU SAY THAT IS CUZ YOU BEEN BUILDING FOR THE LAST 10 YEARS, AND JUST TO BROKE TO BUY ANYTHING.

3. NOT DRIVEING A CAR CUZ IT GOTS CHROME UNDIES.... 

4. PUTING IN A $3000 SOUND SYSTEM AND NOT JUICEING THE CAR.

5. RIDEING ON 13'S SO THE CAR LOOKS "JUICED"

6. HOPPING CLUBS NOT CARS

7. 20 MEMBER IN A CLUB 2 LOWRIDER AND 

8. STICKER PINSTRIPES ON THE FRAME..

9. SAYING YOU GOING TO BUST OUT THE NEXT YEAR 

10. ACTING LIKE YOU LOWRIDING CUZ YOU HAVE A CUTLASS ON 13'S WITH PRIMER AND A LOWRIDER BIKE.

11. TAKEING OFF THE WIRE WHEEL TO SLAP ON SOME 20'S


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 25 2010, 09:25 AM~16995455
> *Whats hot : How you feel about your ride.
> 
> Whats not: How they feel about your ride :
> *


LIKES THAT


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 25 2010, 11:18 AM~16994437
> *Hot- ROLL'N dvds..... no ****, seriously
> Not- truucha dvds
> *


roll'n just reminds of another truucha vid. big fish is where its at


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 25 2010, 10:43 AM~16996150
> *roll'n just reminds of another truucha vid.  big fish is where its at
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Big Happy630 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Mar 24 2010, 05:42 PM~16990037
> *:wave:
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

:tears: :nosad: i woulda been pissed if that was my car :guns:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

one in my saying is hot---- white walls 
not hot---------- no white walls 

13/14s


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hot-This topic in 2005
Not-This topic in 2010


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Hot:*
Impalas
(SS)
caprices
montes
building your own car not buying it
5.20s
bombitas
cadilacs
rare accessories
a car club in the back of your window 
Wagons
convertibles and coupes
A-arms extended more than 1"
San Diego!
Los Angeles!
Chrome everything
bikes and trikes
Moonroofs
Pinstriping
living in California
patterns
ROLL'N dvds
lowrider mag
implala mag!
Photography by two tons
Photography by Jae Bueno
big fish
logging on to lay it low!
Skirts
woodie wagons
color bars
Zenith wire rims
& daytons
colored rims
engraved pieces
blvd knights
OG INTERIOR
Frames off
bowtie connections!
kim kardashian
2 door big bodys
cleaning or working on your ride daily
clean paint jobs
OG(am\fm)stereo working on your car 
lowrods
solo riders
2010

*Not Hot:*
talking shit
not going on layitlow 
not having a car
fat white walls
calling EVERY WIRE Rims daytons!
not having 5.20s
buying your lowrider not building it
Chippers
if your a guy and you like men
spray paint
donks
big rims on classic cars
not taking your car to shows
circus cars
popout sunroofs
not reading this topic
not taking your car out for a spin today
no a arm extentions


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17005324
> *Hot:
> Impalas
> (SS)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17005324
> *Hot:
> Impalas
> (SS)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 25 2010, 09:53 AM~16995239
> *:0
> *


  never have.... never will like wagons


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 25 2010, 07:49 PM~17002055
> *Hot-This topic in 2005
> Not-This topic in 2010
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

HOT: ROLLING ON WHATEVER YOU THINK IS HOT
NOT: TRYING TO PROVE TO PEEPS "I'M BALLIN'!" :uh:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> HOT: COLORED RIMS 13 OR 14'S
> 
> NOT: GOLD WHEELS
> [/quoteWOW even all gold 13in 72s :0 :nono:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

HOT; VEGAS LOW LOWS

NOT;FEMALES POSING ON CARS WIT BULLET WOUNDS AND A 18PACK HANGING OUT THE WIFE BEATER.....LMAO


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Mar 27 2010, 02:07 AM~17014757
> *HOT; VEGAS LOW LOWS
> 
> NOT;FEMALES POSING ON CARS WIT BULLET WOUNDS AND A 18PACK HANGING OUT THE WIFE BEATER.....LMAO
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 04:17 AM~17005324
> *
> 
> Not Hot:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## GROUNDHAWG (Jun 27, 2009)

whats hot is wire wheels getting cheeper through the years.whats not is curb feelers. learn how 2 park yo shit and you wont smash your tippie toes into the curb.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

cars that people dont normaly associate with being lowriders are going to start getting chopped up and hydraulics put on them. we are running out of 64 impalas left on earth and the new wave of cars to build up are going to start appearing as drivers and lay and play type cars. ive got a 72 plymouth valiant on dros.

I feel the early years movment making a comeback in a more refined way. classic styles and lines built to resemble the cars you would of seen back in the days - but with nicer paint supplys and spray guns to work with - the calaber of the cars will be top notch but still have that old style feeling.

dirty 30's and other similar bolt ons are going to be popular ish again.


what I dont like personaly - 
lowrider cars that dont lay out low.
I understand that you need coil spring to hop the front - but that dont mean that the rear end of the car isnt suposed to lay out either.

I also dont personaly like the look of the rear suspension when it is leingthend so when the car is fully dumped the wheels are not centered in the fenders where they were origonaly - but thats just my oppinion.


and as much as I would like to see it make a come back - mini trucks have gone in to their own little nich now - but back in the days mini trucks were some mean lowriders. long live the radical bed dancers.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

whats HOT building the car u what the whay u want.

whats not HOT people telling u what car to fix and what to do to it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17020681
> *Pics?  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2010, 08:23 AM~16995085
> *wagons :thumbsdown:
> *



Quit hatin, wagons are TITE! :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wagons :thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

wutup dough :wave:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

HOTT!! :wow:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

layitlow ryders = peeps that just cruz on line!!!

check book writters!!! Folks that buy cars to make themselves into lowriders!!! :uh: No heart..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17005324
> *Hot:
> Impalas
> (SS)
> ...


Still hot! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17005324
> *Hot:
> Impalas
> (SS)
> ...


4 REAL!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 10:25 PM~3174932
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...


hey now I'll debate that ! Lol


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Hot: My 87Cutlass new paint, interior, wheels, silverleafed striped single pump on the bumper... Not: A primered down car with too much weight no bumpers strugling to get on the bumper...


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> *Hot:*
> Impalas
> (SS)
> caprices
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

those aftermarket chrome fender well trims on newer lincoln town cars not hot


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PEOPLE WHO SHAVE OR TAKE THERE SIDE TRIM OFF IMPALAS IS SO A NO NO


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

NOT HOT
People making up rules as to what your lowrider should look like and have on it.

HOT
Doing what makes you happy with your own damn car


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 5 2010, 12:49 AM~17962049
> *NOT HOT
> People making up rules as to what your lowrider should look like and have on it.
> 
> ...


repost






























:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2010, 07:51 AM~17962825
> *repost
> :biggrin:
> *


fuck


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17481601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 8 2010, 06:01 AM~17990666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a muthafuggin hop if I ever seen one!... :biggrin: ....that white lincoln has a mean setup too..2 licks and on the bumper... :wow:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 13 2010, 05:26 PM~17481601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some good shit...


----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)

*SUPER HOT* :burn:


----------



## bellamahvedaga (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 23 2005, 05:18 PM~3174405
> *I was just sitting here thinking (as usual) *


While you're sitting there (as usual) thinking...do you ever think about
getting up & going out & finding a job? Or is your baby mama's welfare
check be enough for you for the rest of your pathetic ghetto life?

Come on, man!


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 4 2010, 10:30 AM~17957790
> *those aftermarket chrome fender well trims on newer lincoln town cars not hot
> 
> 
> ...


I never really liked that. It looks kinda tacky imo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 18 2010, 06:00 PM~18076956
> *
> 
> 
> ...












dude posted these rims like they where hot! then got but hurt when was told they where garbage!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:55 PM~18082359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He shoulda made the design go around the whole rims instead of leaving gaps. but oh well his creation


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 11:08 AM~18082446
> *He shoulda made the design go around the whole rims instead of leaving gaps. but oh well his creation
> *


Even worse! They going on a all white car! 2 door imp! I feel bad for the car! :wow:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

whats good :
lowrider cars that lay out and make sparks when gooin down the road...
making a lowrider out of what ever car you have - as long as you do your best on it - no matter what the car is... ive seen some pretty dope ass honda's and lexuses done up in lowrider style and they were hot all day long man... but ive seen some garbage round the way too.

not good :
half assing work on your shit
buying some one elses shit and claiming you did the work on it.
fake stick on vent ports
fake hood scoops
real hood scoops that aint nessary to close the hood under your little ass engine that is stock.
strobe lights
candy paint thats faded or blotchy as all getout

and my personal oppinion for my taste :
murals that dont make sense on the car are not hot. - like using colors and the edege work of the mural that does not fit / blend in well with the overall apearence of your car...
and,
aztec murals of the warrior guy holding the dead half naked princess girl with the temple in the backround is a bit too old school 90's style that can also just go away forever in my eyes. you can hate it or love it... its not my favorite


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

this lowrider honda is HOT ! because the ppl who built it did good ass work on it and it shows. id ride out in that honda all day long man


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

this etching work is hot


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 23 2005, 07:25 PM~3174932
> *Whats hot:
> Skirts on phat cars.
> 
> ...


but i love bbws :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 19 2010, 03:52 PM~18083919
> *this lowrider honda is HOT !  because the ppl who built it did good ass work on it and it shows.  id ride out in that honda all day long man
> 
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't do that to a honda but thats clean :biggrin:


----------



## eiriksmil (Jul 17, 2010)

I can respect it but I would do a Honda like that.. Skinny wheels, chrome etc doesn't suit it, too new.

This I think is dope but it's just opinions..
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3491/384493...382deb55d_o.jpg

On topic, I think old cars and 13" wire wheels is gonna remain hot forever! I also think we're seeing more and more clean bays and we'll maybe see less and less OTT interiors, less retrimming, less screens and new-age tech, more OG interiors and pride in factory interiors that look good the way they did when the car was new.. My two worthless cents


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by eiriksmil_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18085368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that honda from Hasback???


----------



## eiriksmil (Jul 17, 2010)

It's the Phaze2 guys but I think hasback has shot it previously.. Hasback has a real dope EK
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1z3mY0aNMfc/SPRI...0-12-08-531.jpg


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 19 2010, 01:52 PM~18083919
> *this lowrider honda is HOT !  because the ppl who built it did good ass work on it and it shows.  id ride out in that honda all day long man
> 
> 
> ...


does any one got a pic of the whole car looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

its posted in the miami fest thread so good luck finding it lol
I waded thru 20 pages or so back to find that shot of it


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 19 2010, 10:55 AM~18082359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whahahahahahah ur the only person that said they were garbage you dumb sack of shit ! this mother fucker has a 96ROADTRACTO WITH STEEL WHEELS PEPBOYS 15INC TIRES CHAIN STEERING WHEEL BIG FOOT GAS PEDAL AND THE WORST AIR BAG INSTALL IVE EVER SEEN HE USED TO HAVE A EXPO ON STOCK WHEELS 15S WITH LOW PRO TIRES WITH VELVET INTERIOR GIVE ME A FUCKIN BRAKE FUNDI MARK MY FUCKIN WORDS BRO WHEN ALL OF NORTH CAROLINA SEES UR DUMB ASS UR GONNA GET BEAT THE FUCK DOWN EVERY BODY IN THIS TOPIC COME TO CAROLINA FEST AND CHECK OUT THE LAST HUNDRED PAGES THID DUDE HAS A BOYFRIEND NAME VICTOR EVERYBODY CLOWNS HIM HES A FUCKIN JOKE


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jul 19 2010, 11:08 AM~18082446
> *He shoulda made the design go around the whole rims instead of leaving gaps. but oh well his creation
> *


should i have made the design go all the way around when silver leaf is going in all those spots this car is being built right now go to project rides and check it out pure white 64ss


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18083365
> *Even worse! They going on a all white car! 2 door imp! I feel bad for the car! :wow:
> *


you stupid fat fuck ur a waste of life with ur garbage ass clown car do the black race a favor and stop makin them look bad and go kill ur self you pussy


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17170413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin turd im tryin to find the pics of the big foot gas pedal chain steering wheel ill post garbage air install in a min bahahahahahahahahhahah you fuckin clown damn i guess we gonna have to follow you around in topics and clown ur ass whahahaha


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@May 4 2010, 07:11 AM~17385157
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bahahahahahahahahha garbage install ur a fuckin clown whahaha


----------



## VICTOR STD CUSTOMS (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 19 2010, 12:54 PM~18083365
> *Even worse! They going on a all white car! 2 door imp! I feel bad for the car! :wow:
> *


what have i told you!! come back to bed! and finish sucking my azz! my little bitch every body thats me in his avy ! we are in love we hope to get married one day he loves my cawk and i love stuuffing his fat little ass full of my cawk he loves it he loves a good creampie well enough ab our love life leave all these people alone with ur drama :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

:roflmao: bahahahhahahaha it doesnt take long for ur boy friend to find you god ur a fuckin ****


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 26 2010, 01:17 AM~17005324
> *Hot:
> Impalas
> (SS)
> ...




fixed


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN+Jul 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18099436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I owned you! Mad post. Can't type! Mad becouse some one commented on your terrible rim paint job. Two lay it low names! You got owned! :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Owned no tell the mods to check if that's my extra account you will be seeing me soon fundi real soon. Then you will be owned you fat waste of life


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 21 2010, 06:53 AM~18100718
> *LOOKS GOOD TO ME, WHY YOU UP IN HIS NUTS???
> *


Ha he's in everybodys topic runin his mouth he said in carolina fest he hates mexicans and whites that's why he joined layitlow go find his post.


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

And if you don't see anything wrong with that instal pull straps holding a bomb fucked up carpet with hoses ran every were that shit is a mess straight garbage. Keep runnin ur mouth fundi keep it up


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 21 2010, 06:53 AM~18100718
> *LOOKS GOOD TO ME, WHY YOU UP IN HIS NUTS???
> *


Man I use to it. And a few of you know those where set up pictures and I never did anything like this before. Much cleaner now. And I just wanted to ride. Don't care about a tailor stopper or magazine shoot. I'm poor and want to just enjoy the hwy. Lol. 
And ya that guy has never seen Jerry seinfeild I guess? Goerge is the man! Lol.


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey fundi capital blvd bmw mercedes not much farther huh?


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Setup picture that came out of ur post click on this pussys name that's his junk


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18100755
> *And if you don't see anything wrong with that instal pull straps holding a bomb fucked up carpet with hoses ran every were that shit is a mess straight garbage. Keep runnin ur mouth fundi keep it up
> *


man I can see a k size bottle not being strapped :wow: , but his install is cool?? I'LL just have some STFU PIE NOW :cheesy:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn you sorry fat fuck you've help me get my post count up thanks hahahahhahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN+Jul 21 2010, 06:58 AM~18100744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha my inlaws are too! I don't like whites and Mexicans. Hahaha. Wish my wife would read his shit! She would let her red head whiteness ruin his day! And I'm close with all my inlaws too. Haha. This guys funny. You should see the treats he sent in pmz. Haha.


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Ha I never sent a threat cause we know how you call the cops you pussy like you did seth you can't man up this clown shows up at car shows on crutches so people don't beat his ass ur a clown bro face it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 21 2010, 07:06 AM~18100795
> *man I can see a k size bottle not being strapped :wow: , but his install is cool?? I'LL just have some STFU PIE NOW :cheesy:
> *


Waiting to get time and a welder freind to make brackets. :biggrin: I still would need new front bags. Well better bags and a damn switch panel. This panel is nice but I can't get my timing right.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 07:07 AM~18100800
> *Man you quoting a quote! See I still own you boy! Now go sit in a corner!
> Haha my inlaws are too! I don't like whites and Mexicans. Hahaha. Wish my wife would read his shit! She would let her red head whiteness ruin his day! And I'm close with all my inlaws too. Haha. This guys funny. You should see the treats he sent in pmz. Haha.*


 POST THEM :biggrin: 
:drama:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

And bro you win I'm done. I'll see you shortly just don't bitch out please


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 07:10 AM~18100815
> *Waiting to get time and a welder freind to make brackets.  :biggrin: I still would need new front bags. Well better bags and a damn switch panel. This panel is nice but I can't get my timing right.
> *


 DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNOW, BUT THE K SIZE IS WHAT i GOT.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users)*
2 Members: JOE(CAPRICE)68, 96ROADMASTER :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 21 2010, 07:10 AM~18100818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM ON THE LAP TOP NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

cant get it to post! I see he called back up from nc!

:cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 07:34 AM~18100947
> *cant get it to post! I see he called back up from nc!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 it's kool, we fucked up this topic , sorry to the guy that made this thread


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 21 2010, 07:45 AM~18101002
> *it's kool,  we fucked up this topic  , sorry to the guy that made this thread
> *


Yup! thats not hot!  











but this is.. :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

This Topc is Most Definitely *R ecognition*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

These car models.. :cheesy: or these.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Jul 21 2010, 01:45 AM~18099666
> *fixed
> *


fundi aka 96roadtractor aka *69roadheadgiver* aka fundimotorsports ur a clown

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Jul 21 2010, 07:30 PM~18106352
> *fundi aka 96roadtractor aka 69roadheadgiver aka fundimotorsports ur a clown
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hot is having a lincoln on switches!


Not hot! Having a Lincoln that the owner just cuts the air ride on and off! To lay the car out! :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jul 21 2010, 10:02 PM~18106697
> *Hot is having a lincoln on switches!
> Not hot! Having a Lincoln that the owner just cuts the air ride on and off! To lay the car out!  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

brian84corvette said:


> this lowrider honda is HOT ! because the ppl who built it did good ass work on it and it shows. id ride out in that honda all day long man




:inout:


----------

